# PC to TV help



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, my father recently got in the kick of watching TV on the PC. Usually when he misses his fav shows. So i offered to look into getting the video stream over to the "sorta" nearby 26" LCD TV

Starting point: From what i can tell the current graphics card i got "should jive with the LCD TV resolution. 1360 X 768 (The secondary monitor in display properties shows the 1360 X 768 resolution)

Not quite sure about the refresh rate though and how that plays into it  

Graphics: ATI X300 128 Mb with a DVI port
TV has a HDMI port

So i figure i could just get a HDMI to DVI cable, hook up and go. But i doubt it would be just that easy  


And to answer what i ment by "sorta" near by....well i could do it the sloppy way and go straight to the TV and only use 15 foot of cable. To do this the way i would like to do it i need a 40 - 45 foot cable  

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
After this one im sooo over due for a donation 

EDIT: and yes im using cable for internet access


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

It would actually be that easy, if you could get an HDMI to DVI converter. Once that was done, you'd be able to go into the ATI card's display properties and enable the second monitor (which would be the TV) from there.


----------

